# Cutting and a desired body fat percentage



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Dear All,

Sometimes I email a well known forum member but unfortunately he hasn't responded and I don't want to hassle him. I hope he is safe and well.

First thing I want to say is I hope you are all well and staying safe, as that is obviously most important.

If I could summarise where I currently am, I am a 46 year old male, 5 ft 7 around 79.5Kg and probably around 20%-22% bodyfat. At the moment I am consistently consuming around 155g protein a day with macros of around 42% protein, 25% fat and 33% carbs. I have been working out with full body workouts over the last 12-14 months (until December 2020) on Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays. As you know, recently in the UK we have been in lockdown and I don't have access to a gym so I am doing what I can from home which is a sort of full body workout with some light dumbbells every other day for around 50 minutes but no cardio and certainly no long distance running (I used to run 30 miles a week but it prevented muscle increase). I'm focussing on 3 sets of 12 reps of bodyweight squats, front raises, side raised, shoulder presses, bicep curls, tricep extensions, press ups and dips. Whilst not ideal I feel this keeps my mind active and I still feel like I have done exercise the following day.

This may seem like a stupid question but I want to reduce my bodyfat to a percentage of which I don't know (as a numerical value) as in my mind I look more defined (and perhaps more muscular) with less fat. I assume this seems logical as when I get fatter I look less defined.

I have a date which I would like to 'peak' or 'reach my goal' which is March 2022 as that is when I'm next due to go on holiday so I have around 14 months and want to progress with a good logic and methodology.

When previously working out in the gym at 3 times a week I found that 1800 calories a day meant a zero increase / decrease in weight. Now as I am exercising at home, I have found that if I reduce my calories to circa 1500 a day means I reduce weight by around 0.2 - 0.3Kg per week.

I would appreciate expertise from froum members as to whether this reduction of 0.3Kg per week is a good way to proceed and whether this is slow and steady and will allow a healthy weight loss. I assume there are others ways to skin a cat, but I would appreciate thoughts on whether this is a good methodology.

Many thanks

MV


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi mate. You have 14 months which is plenty of time. I suggest a rate of loss of 1lbs a week which will require a calorie deficit of 500 cals a day.

First thing I noticed reading your post is your cals are low and will be the reason you aren't losing weight. I've roughly calculated your TDEE and its come out at 2700 cals so id start eating 2200 cals a day.

But before you do that I think you've earnt a diet break and a week off training to reset your metabolism and lymphatic system etc before you diet any longer.

Your workout looks fine to me mate and you're making the best of the current situation, kudos.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Endo,

I am very grateful indeed for your time in responding to my post.

I would appreciate some rough thoughts on my % BF from the perhaps poor photo above. I know this is never a precise science.

I hear what you are saying about low calories but I have come to the number of 1500 a day after around a year and a half of trial and error. I have previously used a TDEE calculator and this did come out at about 2700. When working out at the gym (out of lockdown) 3 times a week for 1 hours 45 per session with full body (after a 5 min treadmill warm up), I was finding that at 2200 calories with circa 180g protein, 40% carbs and 20% fat I was getting alot stronger but putting on weight at about 0.5 - 0.7Kg a week. In my unsophisticated mind this worried me in that I may essentially be putting on weight too fast and getting fat or fatter and certainly loosing definition. Who knows if this was "in my head". I have no idea (other than information from the very helpful people here) how much of this was muscle and how much was fat.

What I will say is there is history that I'm keen to avoid (hence the "in my head" reference). I was chubbier (up to 88kg and around 30% bodyfat) from my late 20s up until early 40s and that did not make me feel very good at all so hence I am keen not to look fat on the beach. I think its an awful look.

So after that trial and error, I am really sure that the number of calories of circa 1500 a day definately currently means I am reducing weight by around 0.2 - 0.3Kg per week and who knows if I am loosing muscle but I have the following traits in my favour.

1. I am more than happy to follow the advice of good, generous people like yourself.

2. Without going into the detail, through applying a 'long game approach' to investing in stocks and shares I have developed an incredible patience and in my mind discpline which I am hoping will put me in a good place here.

If I am correct in that the number of 1500 a day definately currently means I reduce weight by around 0.2 - 0.3Kg per week would this sound like a good rate of decrease? Considering the time available (14 months), I could choose to up the calories and say reduce at 0.1Kg to 0.2Kg a week.

Many thanks

MV Owner


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

23%
I'm your age. 6'4 and around 16 stone. 1750 cals is around my maintenance. I can bulk up to 17.5 stone quite easily on 2750 cals a day (assisted) but I don't cut on steroids.

You just don't need as many calories as you age. I don't use protein powder and don't personally believe it brings much to the table.

Just eat a normal balanced diet. 1500 calories sounds about right. You will lose a little muscle whilst in deficit. The only real way to avoid this is drugs and I'm certainly not recommending them.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MV Owner said:


> Endo,
> 
> I am very grateful indeed for your time in responding to my post.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate,

TDEE calculators take age into consideration, there's reason for that. I totally understand that your experience (and Sasnaks) is anecdotal but if you diet at 1500 cals, that means that you will be dieting under your BMR which is not advisable and you'll stall before you know it.

When you were eating 2200 cals do you not think the weight gain could have been from additional carbs?
Just because you gained weight on the scale it doesn't mean it was fat. For every 1g of carbs stored in your the body can retain 3g of water. So 200g of carbs = 600g water weight which is 0.6kg.

0.2 - 0.3Kg is a very slow rate of loss at approx. 0.5lb a week. Of course, you don't have to go super slow, even though time is on your side, you could perhaps have a larger deficit of around 0.5kg (approx. 1.lb a week) and be ready with plenty of time and have a better experience/ smoother transition if you choose to reverse diet. The choice is yours amigo.

RE: your body fat i'd say approx. 22% is correct, although I cant see your waist properly.

You have well developed shoulders and chest, you wont look half bad come 14 months sippin' on Pina Coladas


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi both,

I will try and understand your replies and come back in due course. Many thanks Gents


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> TDEE calculators take age into consideration, there's reason for that. I totally understand that your experience (and Sasnaks) is anecdotal but if you diet at 1500 cals, that means that you will be dieting under your BMR which is not advisable and you'll stall before you know it.


 It doesn't make sense to me either mate but I just don't need the calories. The main reason is in my regular job the most energetic thing I do is getting in and out of a car or going upstairs for a wee when I'm working at home. The type of job you do is a big factor.

As you know I've been furloughed from my regular and have been working at the covid testing centre. Again, not physical work but I'm on my feet a lot of the day and I have been eating quite a bit more. Sitting on my arse all day, 1750 is definitely about maintenance for me.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Morning Gents.

Thanks for your advice above

In relation to the carbs question Endo I dont really know tbh but perhaps I can add some numbers to assist. When consuming 2200 calories a day (and I was working out in the gym and adding weight) my macros were 40% carbs, 40% protein and 20% fat when consuming 2200 calories a day (and working out at home) my macros are 35% carbs, 40% protein and 25% fat so perhaps this does answer the quesion in some way?

As I mentioned before I do have that strong discipline and time on my hands here (as I mentioned this is paying good dividends in my investments and I am trying to 'transfer that mindset' to here). Considering the photo above and the time available, I would appreciate thoughts on what sort of bodyweight I should have as a 'target' weight to perhaps look more muscular and defined. I know this may well be a personal question, perhaps the question I should be asking is with my current reigime what is reasonaby possible???

Many Thanks

MV Owner


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning mate.



MV Owner said:


> In relation to the carbs question Endo I dont really know tbh but perhaps I can add some numbers to assist. When consuming 2200 calories a day (and I was working out in the gym and adding weight) my macros were 40% carbs, 40% protein and 20% fat when consuming 2200 calories a day (and working out at home) my macros are 35% carbs, 40% protein and 25% fat so perhaps this does answer the quesion in some way?


 Don't overthink it too much, 2200 cals is 2200 cals regardless of your split. 5% fluctuation of carbs from 2200 is minor.



MV Owner said:


> Considering the photo above and the time available, I would appreciate thoughts on what sort of bodyweight I should have as a 'target' weight to perhaps look more muscular and defined. I know this may well be a personal question, perhaps the question I should be asking is with my current reigime what is reasonaby possible???


 So you're approx 22% BF. Let's say your goal is 12% (visible Abs) or so. That means you want to lose approx 10% of your bodyweight.

10% of 80kg is 8kg. So your goal should be to lose 8kg/ 17lb.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Morning Endo and thanks for this.

I think I will set myself a target weight then of 72Kg as it gives me a number to focus on.

I have reduced weight previously and got down to 75Kg (slowly over years from around 88Kg) but struggled to get below 75Kg. Perhaps I sort of stalled and then lost enthusiasm I dont know.

I assume at about 72Kg then I should look much sharper. If you have a similar photo (perhaps you could post it here or PM me) of how I would expect to look that would be fabulous.

I assume considering my age of 46 I will have some saggy skin as I loose weight? I have been around 78-80Kg for about 4 years prior to that I was as high as 88Kg


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

No worries mate.

Our bodies have a set point, when you get close to this number you will likely stall and it's a ball ache. Mine is around 94kg > 95kg. 
No probs though, when I get there I know I need to up the ante and change the approach to get the ball rolling again.

Dont worry about lose skin mate, looking at your pic I don't think you have got anything to worry about at all.

Im about 18% bf at the mo mate, and canny see my abs. But I'll find a pic off the net for you.....


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Endo thanks for this and perhaps you could send any photo to me via PM if you fancy.

I assume that my working out at home in a calorie deficeit is that way to go for now. I used to run alot (30 miles a week) but I got the thoughts from a very helpful member that this was likely to eat muscle


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MV Owner said:


> I used to run alot (30 miles a week) but I got the thoughts from a very helpful member that this was likely to eat muscle


 If this was the case then how/ why are CrossFit athlete's so big, strong, fit and fast whilst maintaining lean physiques?! The answers below.

The same can be said for Tri Athletes and of course swimmers (Olympic and long distance open water swimmers). Yes, swimming is a different modality but they all burn calories in the same way with elevated heart rates.

If you enjoy running and want to run, then run. It's a simple as that. Just make sure you calculate your calories to support the activity.

You really are over thinking things mate, dont major the minors and let the little things spoil your journey.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Endo.

Many thanks for your help,

The running I was referring to was slow long distance stuff and basically I do not want to end up with often slim but unmuscley body profile they have.

I'd appreciate a picture from the web of how I could expect to look at circa 12%BF at 46 years old etc. To my PM would be fine if thats ok


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

It won't let me send a pic via PM for some reason but here you go....


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Endo / Sasnak

Many thanks for your expertise


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Taking everything on board and planning ahead here.

Once I have identified a maintenance and then a calorie deficit that works for me and I begin to loose weight, am I likely to find that maintaining that calorie deficiit constantly day-by-day will allow linear weight loss until I come to the 'stall number' that Endo refers to? ie if I find say -300 calories a day gives a steady acceptable weight loss is there a good likelehood I will be able to stick with that until I stall.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Gents,

Thanks for your previous help.

Over the last month or so I have been maintaining the exact same calorie intake per day and but with a slight ly varying macro split of:-

Week 1 - 30% carbs, 25% fat, 45% protein

Week 2 - 30% carbs, 28% fat, 42% protein

Week 3 - 26% carbs, 27% fat, 47% protein

Week 4 - 29% carbs, 26 fat, 45% protein

I have been maintaining a home workout but increasing the reps per set ever so slightly.

In the last 7-10 days I seem to have stopped loosing weight which I presume some could call 'stalling'. I presume this could be as my diet and exercise reigime is regularly static.

I would appreciate thoughts on how to un-stall myself. I must say the idea of fasting appeals to me.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MV Owner said:


> Gents,
> 
> Thanks for your previous help.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate,

I'm unable to answer your question directly as you have only mentioned your cal % and not the amount of cals you're eating. So my answer would be based on that.

So lets address the elephant in the room lol...&#8230;. How many total cals are you eating a day?


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Endo and thanks for your response.

Bearing in mind we are in lockdown so I am sitting on my arse all day and then doing a home workout of 60 mins every other day. After trial and error I am consuming 1500 calories per day which allows me to keep the same weight or very slowly reduce it, if I increase to say 1800 calories I begin togain weight.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

No probs mate,

1500 cals is ridiculously low. You've mentioned the weight you gain when you eat more. Just because you gained weight on the scale it doesn't mean it was fat. Like ive said, for every 1g of carbs stored in your the body can retain 3g (2.7g to be precise) of water. So 200g of carbs = 600g water weight which is 0.6kg.

IMO you've stalled because your body is fighting against you due to the ridiculously low cals.

Im not being rude, but you've asked for my advice/ suggestion mate and its not going to change. In order to un-stall your good self you need to eat more.

If you have any faith in me then follow these steps...&#8230;.

1. Go take the battery out of your scales and give them to your partner until 2nd April and take a progress pic.
2. Eat projected maintenance (2,600) cals between today and Sunday 7th March.
3. Still work out but cut workouts in half (whether that's the time or frequency, Its up to you but id got for time). Lower the intensity too.
4. Starting the 8th March eat 2100 cals a day and go back to your normal workout frequency.
5. On the 2nd of April put the battery back in the scale and weigh yourself and take another progress pic.
6. Compare both photos and wish you did steps 1-5 sooner and enjoy the bank holiday.

What you got to lose?


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Endo,

I have nothing to loose of course.

I assume that myfitnesspal is counting my calories correctly but I may have this wrong. I'll do what you have said, presumably the increase to 2600 and then back to 2100 is to sort of'shock' my body?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning mate.

Its not to shock your body so to speak, it's to de stress your body and to reset your metabolism, cortisol and lymphatic system. Enjoy the rest of this week mate. Have plenty of food & rest and really wind down.

Don't worry too much about MFPs accuracy. Although it's a great tool some ingredients may not be 100% accurate. What's important is that you make sure that you use the same foods on their consistently.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

thanks Endo, I find it a great tool. Im hoping to get to my 12% goal by end of the year. I'll feel so happy not looking lardy on the beach


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello gents,

Been going with what Endo has kindly suggested and am begininng to feel good and well, a light break also helped!

I would appreciate thoughts on what should happen as I begin to loose weight. For example am I likely to loose alot of muscle or will be be fat too and also will the loss be linear?

Considering my age and the fact I've been about 20-22% for around 15-20 years, will I be able to get down to around %12 body fat without looking 'skinny fat' or 'saggy skin' etc?


----------



## notbad (Dec 31, 2020)

MV Owner said:


> Hello gents,
> 
> Been going with what Endo has kindly suggested and am begininng to feel good and well, a light break also helped!
> 
> ...


 Weight loss is rarely linear, the most important thing you can do is use a weighted average and watch the trends. I use an iPhone app called Happy Scale - it shows the average loss per week and a moving average to smooth out any spikes in either direction.

Try not to overthink what will happen as you begin to lose weight. Keeping your protein intake high and resistance training (bodyweight or weighted) will help to maintain the most muscle possible. Major muscle loss is mostly a worry for lean, high muscle mass, individuals. You shouldn't worry because your body will be breaking down your fat stores for energy as you have plenty to use.

You're not massive, I don't think saggy skin is a concern. Regardless, losing this extra fat will be infinitely better for your health than any small muscle mass that you lose as a result of cutting down.

You've got this mate keep up the hard work and just trust the process.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

thanks for all your advice Gents as always.

Using Endo's advice, I am now starting to loose weight which is making me feel good (I feel 'lighter' in that my arms move around easier!)

I will track my weight loss using an app and will not review the weight loss too regularly (as Endo eluded to). My training routine is every other day for about 1 hour 10 mins and is bodyweight with some additional light weight dumbells. I am keeping my protein intake at about 165-170g per day and I weigh about 168 lbs.

I do feel quite good in that the weight loss is slow and steady and not super rapid.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Evening guys

An update

So I have been following the advice generously given on this forum and thread in particular. If I can recall in mid December I was around 80.2Kg probaby around 23% BF now Im around 75.8kg kg, so I assume around 17%BF. I have a target of about 70Kg which I believe will give around 12% BF.

Im been consuming around 1900 - 2100 cals a day of with about 180g protein.

Workouts are home workouts of around 1 hour consisting of presses curls press ups squats etc etc

Can I ask if there are any pitfalls as to my approach? Am I likely go get skinny fat etc?


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

MV Owner said:


> Evening guys
> 
> An update
> 
> ...


 Define skinny fat?? If you mean next to no muscle mass and a bit of a podge then I'd say you'll be ok.

This "skinny fat" tends to come from poor diet and lack of exercise. Plus terrible genetics.

Stop worrying about the negatives and stay positive. From your posts it seems your lacking confidence and very negative. Switch your mindset, set realistic goals, gain confidence and set a new one. One step at a time mate.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

DACTT

Thanks for the quick response and apologies if I sounded negative. Its more that I havent tried to loose much weight before so perhaps my inexperience has made me sound negative. I do feel positive and am happy with my results.

Its good to hear skinny fat wont be a problem and I believe my deiet and exercise is pretty good.

When I was talking about pitfalls, unfortunately I dont even know of any pitfalls (if indeed there are any) so thats what I was trying to obtain. My weight loss doesnt seem to have plateaued yet so I'm clearly doing something right!

Many thanks mate


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

MV Owner said:


> DACTT
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and apologies if I sounded negative. Its more that I havent tried to loose much weight before so perhaps my inexperience has made me sound negative. I do feel positive and am happy with my results.
> 
> ...


 The only thing that's going to come out of what your doing is positive. Mind, body, health...

Doing the right things consistently and forever trying to improve is the way to go. Nobody has it perfect. That's the beauty of it. It would be boring otherwise.

Think of it as a change in lifestyle. Not a so called diet. Set small goals and you'll get what you want.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Evening All,

A quick update on progress.

In late 2020 I was weighing around 81Kg and now I weigh around 75.8Kg so have lost circa 6Kg by following the generous advice here.

Latrely, I am beginning to struggle to not exceed my maintenance calories per day as I feel a strong need for 'bread like' food. Can I ask if this is normal when loosing weight?

Secondly, as I begin to approach my goal of around 70-72Kg (as I want to get to around 12% bodyfat) how are things likely to change? Will I feel hungier, will I feel energetic / lethargic? weight loss slow down etc?

Many thanks

MV


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Friends,

Hope you are all well

Ive been trying to reduce my weight since around Christmas and have been slowly and steadily dropping down from aroud 81Kg to around 75.3Kg. All seems to be going well and I have been maintaining strict food discpline and home workouts. I have been taking advice from the good people on here which is very greeatly appreciated

I do use My Protein Whey to keep my protein levels up (around 180g a day so about a gram per pound of bodyweight) and some Tesco Multivitamins. I was wondering if anyone could advise on any supplmentation I should be taking to assist me. No doubt I will recieve advice that a good diet with good food sources is sufficieint but should I be aiding my efforts with such supplements as Creatine, L-Glutamene, L Luciene, BCCA etc?


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

MV Owner said:


> Friends,
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> ...


How are you getting on mate?

This thread is one of the rare instances where someone has taken the advice given!

I wouldn't bother with any of the supplements to be honest mate, fish oil and a multi if you want to cover your bases.


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Hobby, thanks for asking and sorry for not replying earlier

I have been going to the gym every other day for about 2 months now. I have been doing a full body workout of basic exercises with good form and steadily increasing the overall weight lifted (which I have been monitoring using an app), this total weight lifted number is increasing by around 0.5% per workout so not a huge amount but very steady.

When it comes to diet I have been consistency consuming the calories kindly suggested previously and with around 175g protein a day, 120g of Carbs and 35g of fat. I am finding that the weight dropped from around 80.5Kg at Christmas to around 73.8kg now where I am beginning to see a slow down in weight loss.

Despite this loosing of weight, I am seeing an increase in strength (albeit small) and a loss of fat.

I'll PM a photo.


----------

